# What is the best HT Calibration EQ-Curve ?



## actarusfleed (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi to all.
I'm new to REW and audio calibrations.

I've to targets:
1) Stereo Calibration
2) Multich. Calibration for Home Cinema

My question is:
What are the best target Curve?
are there some pre-fixed equalization Curve that we have to use?
or the target is a Flat-line?

Some days ago I see an audio processor that by default use this target curve to calculate corrections:









Can some one explain me why the calibration needs this kind of target curve?

thank you so much for some clarification,
actarus


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> thank you so much for *some clarification*,



> Some reading material for you ( courtesy of Wayne ) .

>  *House Curve: What it is, why you need it, how to do it * 

> Linked from  *here !* 

:sn:

PS :










> That pretty much follows one of Waynes' recommended curves .










> This is an area where you'll need to decide what curves works best for you,( your hearing, your music, your movies, & your room acoustics ). 
> The above ( sloped ) curves are good starting points .


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

You might want to google "dolby x curve", this looks very similar to the SMPTE work on standardized theater frequency response. The standard Audessey curve also ends up with a response that is tilted down on the high end. The start and slope of the tilt is determined by the room size.

Keep in mind that frequency is only one part of the picture. You also need to keep things aligned in the phase/time domain and keep your decay times consistent too.


----------

